# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe bách thảo - 1B Hoàng Hoa Thám

## thuty

Nếu bạn cần 1 không gian thoáng đãng để làm việc, ngồi một mình hay chém gió với bạn bè thì cafe Bách Thảo là 1 chỗ lý tưởng cho bạn. Nằm ở 1 góc công viên bách thảo nên không khí cực kỳ trong lành, bạn có thể ngồi ngắm cảnh có khá nhiều cây sưa (cái cây mà bảo tiền tỷ ấy - nhưng chắc tùy loại) ở đây. Nếu may mắn bạn sẽ nhìn thấy cả sóc nữa  :cuoi1: . Hứng chí lên bạn có thể làm 1 vòng trong công viên. Quả là một nơi lý tưởng để ngồi nếu bạn có nhiều thời gian. Giá cafe là 25k/ly, có nhiều loại đồ uống khác. Vì không gian rộng nên bạn có thể ngồi cả buổi mà không thấy ngại  :cuoi: . Chất lượng thì mình không sành nhưng phải cho điểm 9 vì không gian.

P/S: Mội tội nhiều muỗi vì có nhiều cây  :cuoi: . Đi ban ngày chắc thích hơn vì buổi tối tối om nhìn thế nào được công viên nữa.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Bách Thảo
_









Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## hieutt

Chỗ này mình ngồi rồi. Đúng hôm thấy có con sóc, có thằng phóng oto vào vác súng bắn chim ra. Bòm 1 nhát: con sóc rơi xuống, thằng kia xách lên oto đi mất :-ss

----------


## konica

chỗ này có sóc thật á  :Embarrassment: 
để bữa nào đến ngồi thử xem có gặp sóc thật ko

----------

